# montage imovie et lecture streaming nas



## cowpilot (26 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,
Je suis aujourd'hui sur Tablette acer a500 + imac 24. Je me pose la question de revendre la acer pour un nouvel ipad, mais je me pose quelques questions cruciales...
- photo: en déplacement, j'aime bien faire une sauvegarde quotidienne de mes raw sur la carte. iPad peut-il importer les raw? (on parle pas de retouche, que je gère sur aperture)
- montage vidéo: mes besoins sont beaucoup plus simples. En voyage, je voudrais bien importer les rush de mon petit camescope et de mon reflex, pour pouvoir faire un petit montage rapide sous imovie (ce que je ne fais aujourd'hui que sur mon imac, de retour à la maison). iPad est-il limité au montage des vidéos filmées par l'ipad ou accepte il des fichiers tiers (Canon et Sanyo)?
- streaming vidéo: aujourd'hui, depuis file station (application Synology), je regarde des vidéos avi stockées sur mon nas. J'ai vu que certaines applications pouvaient gérer le streaming mais pas vu de lecture possible de fichiers stockés sur nas. Vos avis???

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide


----------



## cowpilot (26 Mars 2012)

bon, pas encore de réponse sur le streaming depuis le n'as, mais un conseiller apple m'a répondu concernant la vidéo: je peux bien importer les vidéos depuis l'interface usb/ sd, puis retravailler sur imovie...
idem pour les raw qui pourront bien être stockés!

du coup, nouvel ipad blanc 32go en commande sur apple store 
ben oui, disponible nulle part en 32go...


----------

